# Gentoo.org nie działa pod Operą 10.10

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam dziwną sprawę - strona www.gentoo.org nie otwiera mi się pod Opera 10.10 (jest informacja, że strona jest niedostępna).

O dziwo pod Firefoxem nie ma żadnych problemów i strona hula, forum Gentoo pod tą samą Operą działa bez zarzutu - jest tylko probelem ze stroną głowną gentoo.org i pod stronami...

Dziwne   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## soban_

Ostatnio mialem podobna sytulacje z gmailem - nie mogl mnie przekierowac na poczte (caly czas zmienial adres przekierowania) w efekcie nie moglem sprawdzic poczty. Pomoglo wywalenie ciasteczek zwiazanych z gmailem.

U mnie chyba tez gentoo.org nie trybi jednak na pinga odpowiada, http://89.16.167.136/ dziala Ci?

----------

## Xywa

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> http://89.16.167.136/ dziala Ci?

 

Nie, ale Opera zaskoczyła. Dziwne, trwało to ponad godzinę. Opera Turbo mam wyłaczone, synchronizacje także...

----------

## soban_

Cos robili z serwerem to byl przypadek ze Ci opera nie dzialala teraz po spingowanio gentoo.org zwraca IP 204.74.99.100 i mi tez dziala gentoo.org.

----------

## Xywa

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Cos robili z serwerem to byl przypadek ze Ci opera nie dzialala teraz po spingowanio gentoo.org zwraca IP 204.74.99.100 i mi tez dziala gentoo.org.

 

Tylko dlaczego Firefox działał, a Opera nie?

----------

## soban_

Przypadkowo pewnie jak wlaczyles firefoxa to serwer akurat mial ustawione poprawne ip, trudno jest mi powiedziec w kazdym badz razie jak sam widziales ip sie zmienilo.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Mam dziwną sprawę - strona www.gentoo.org nie otwiera mi się pod Opera 10.10 (jest informacja, że strona jest niedostępna).
> 
> O dziwo pod Firefoxem nie ma żadnych problemów i strona hula, forum Gentoo pod tą samą Operą działa bez zarzutu - jest tylko probelem ze stroną głowną gentoo.org i pod stronami...
> ...

 

SOA #1

----------

## wirus

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SOA #1

 

To żeś zabłysnął... po fakcie.

----------

